# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Μουρουνέλαιο

## slaine

Σίγουρα πολλοί από εμάς θα θυμούνται το μουρουνέλαιο που μας έδινε η μητέρα ή η γιαγιά μας όταν ήμασταν παιδιά γιατί τότε πίστευαν ότι αυτό ήταν καλό για την υγεία μας.

Μάλιστα θυμούμαστε ότι η γεύση του δεν ήταν πολύ καλή με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται διαμάχες μέχρι που να αποδεχθούμε να πάρουμε το φυσικό αυτό σκεύασμα.

Το μουρουνέλαιο είναι ένα ιχθυέλαιο που έχει χρώμα ανοιχτό κίτρινο και εξάγεται από το συκώτι της μουρούνας ή άλλων συγγενικών ψαριών όπως ο μπακαλιάρος.

Είναι *πλούσιο σε βιταμίνες A και D οι οποίες καταπολεμούν το ραχιτισμό και συντελούν στην ανάπτυξη του οργανισμού*.

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες έρευνες οι επιστήμονες υποστηρίζουν ότι το μουρουνέλαιο έχει *ευεργετικές δράσεις για τις αρθρώσεις*.  

Οι ασθενείς που πάσχουν από οστεοαρθρίτιδες υποφέρουν από πόνο και λειτουργικά κινητικά προβλήματα των διαφόρων αρθρώσεων που προσβάλλονται. Στις οστεοαρθρίτιδες εκδηλώνεται  φλεγμονή στον χόνδρο των αρθρώσεων με αποτέλεσμα την σταδιακή καταστροφή της άρθρωσης.  

Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν και αισθητικά προβλήματα λόγω της αλλοίωσης των αρθρώσεων όπως για παράδειγμα στα χέρια.

Οι οστεοαρθρίτιδες είναι πού συχνές παθήσεις και η συχνότητά τους αυξάνεται με την ηλικία. Όμως εκδηλώνονται και σε παιδιά και έφηβους. 

Στους ηλικιωμένους η οστεοαρθρίτιδα μπορεί να είναι τόσο σοβαρή που να χρειαστεί χειρουργική επέμβαση για την αντικατάσταση της άρθρωσης. 

Σε επίπεδο δημόσιας υγείας οι οστεοαρθρίτιδες είναι σημαντική πηγή νοσηρότητας, χρόνιας αναπηρίας και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι πηγή θνησιμότητας.

Οι ερευνητές από το πανεπιστήμιο του Cardiff στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο βρήκαν ότι τα *λιπαρά οξέα ωμέγα-3, που είναι τα κύρια συστατικά του μουρουνέλαιου είναι οι δραστικές ουσίες που καταστέλλουν τη φλεγμονή στις αρθρώσεις* που πάσχουν. 
Μειώνοντας αποτελεσματικά τη φλεγμονή τα λιπαρά αυτά οξέα *σταματούν τη σταδιακή καταστροφή του χόνδρου των αρθρώσεων και αποτρέπουν την περαιτέρω εκφυλιστική εξέλιξη της οστεοαρθρίτιδας*.


Σε πειράματα που έκαναν, βρήκαν ότι τα ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα που εντοπίζονται στους χόνδρους των αρθρώσεων έχουν την ιδιότητα να καταστέλλουν τη δράση των ενζύμων που εκκρίνονται στις οστεοαρθρίτιδες και τα οποία προκαλούν τις βλάβες στους χόνδρους.

*Ένα από τα ένζυμα τα οποία προκαλούν πόνο και φλεγμονή στις αρθρώσεις είναι η Cyclooxygenase-2, η οποία βοηθά στη βιοσύνθεση χημικών ουσιών που δημιουργούν φλεγμονή. Τα ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά οξέα που περιέχονται μέσα στο μουρουνέλαιο έχουν την ιδιότητα σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς από το Cardiff, να καταστέλλουν τη δράση του νοσηρού αυτού ενζύμου*.

Εδώ πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι οι φαρμακευτικές βιομηχανίες έχουν επενδύσει τεράστια ποσά για την ανάπτυξη και δημιουργία φαρμάκων που έχουν την ικανότητα να καταστέλλουν τη δράση της Cyclooxygenase-2.  

Πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν χώρες, όπως το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, όπου πολλοί άνθρωποι παίρνουν από μόνοι τους μουρουνέλαιο, διότι πιστεύουν ότι τους ωφελεί.

Μάλιστα σήμερα, η λήψη του μουρουνέλαιου είναι ευκολότερη, επειδή τώρα *υπάρχει σε κάψουλες και είναι πιο ευχάριστο* να το πάρει κάποιος σε σχέση με το σκεύασμα που υπήρχε παλαιότερα και είχε δυσάρεστη γεύση. 

Τα ευρήματα των γιατρών από το πανεπιστήμιο του Cardiff, δίνουν μια *επιστημονική και τεκμηριωμένη εξήγηση σε αυτό που ήδη είχε παρατηρηθεί εμπειρικά*, σε ασθενείς με οστεοαρθρίτιδες που έπαιρναν το μουρουνέλαιο και δήλωναν ότι έβλεπαν μια σημαντική βελτίωση της κατάστασής τους. 

Εμείς θα συγκρατήσουμε ότι τα πρόσφατα ευρήματα για το μουρουνέλαιο είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα.

Όμως θα θέλαμε να δούμε και κλινικές έρευνες, με μεγάλους αριθμούς ασθενών με οστεοαρθρίτιδες, όπου με τυχαία κατανομή ορισμένοι να παίρνουν το μουρουνέλαιο και άλλοι εικονικό φάρμακο για ένα ικανοποιητικό χρονικό διάστημα. 

Η ανάλυση των αποτελεσμάτων μια τέτοιας καλοσχεδιασμένης μελέτης θα τεκμηρίωνε πιστεύουμε, ακόμη καλύτερα τις ευεργετικές δράσεις του μουρουνέλαιου. 



Βιβλιογραφία: 
Arthritis Research Campaign

----------


## RUHL

στα λεγα εγω

----------


## billys15

Γι'αυτο λεμε οτι το μουρουνελειο εχει καμια 100αρια θετικα πραγματα και κανενα αρνητικο.Γι'αυτο και πρεπει να το παιρνουν ολοι και οχι μονο οσοι γυμναζονται.

----------


## Polyneikos

όταν θα αρχίσει να βγαίνει σε γευσεις θα το σκεφτούμε,υπάρχουν παιδικα κατάλοιπα !!Σε καψουλες κατι πάει και ερχεται αν και υπαρχουν καψουλες που όταν τις αφομοιώνει ο οργανισμος εμενα μου φερνουν την γεύση στον λάρυγγα οποτε παλι έχω την ίδια ασχημη γευση.
Πάντως το μουρουνέλαιο έχει πολλες και ευεργετικες ιδότητες,μπράβο slaine,συγχαρητηρια για τα πολύ ποιοτικα topics σου,επιστημονικης και ιατρικής φύσεως .   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## slaine

Ευχαριστώ polyneikos. 

δοκίμασε αν θέλεις ωμέγα 3-6-9 κάψουλες της ΟΝ που τις έχω δοκιμάσει και δε δημιουργούν κανένα πρόβλημα σε γεύση, αναρρόφηση στο λάρυγγα κλπ.

----------


## philipposmich

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η NOW εχει βγαλει με γευση λεμονι σιροπι.

----------


## EvanGR

Γειά σας...

Ψάχνω προτάσεις για μουρουνέλαιο με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

1) Φιλτραρισμένο/εγγυημένος για διοξίνες και βαρέα μέταλλα.
2) Μικρή ή καθόλου περιεκτικότητα σε ρετινόλη (βιταμίνη Α) και μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε βιταμίνη D3, ανά δόση.
3) Τουλάχιστον 400mg DHA ανά δόση.
4) Κατά προτίμηση όχι άλλα πρόσθετα.


Μάρκες; Τιμές; Προμήθεια από;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## EvanGR

Κανείς; Τίποτα; Έστω κάτι που να προσεγγίζει τα παραπάνω; Τι μουρουνέλαιο/ιχθυέλαιο πέρνετε εσείς;

----------


## slaine

οι περισσότεροι που χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο τέτοιο συμπλήρωμα παίρνουν απο τις κλασσικές εταιρείες συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής πχ απο την εταιρεία ΟΝ ή NOW κλπ

----------


## slaine

στο φαρμακείο βρήκα ένα με 10 ευρώ τα 300μλ δε θυμάμαι τώρα μάρκα αλλά νομίζω είναι όπως το θέλεις. ΄ρώτα σε φαρμακείο. αν και θα σου κοστίσει μάλλον

----------


## yannis88

Πηρα apo health aid σημερα...τσουχτερή βέβαια η τιμή  12 ευρό αλλά έχει 750 μγ σύνολο

----------


## slaine

βρωμάει? άμα δε βρωμάει δεν κάνει δουλειά  :01. Razz:

----------


## kyriakos23

και τι σου κανει αυτο?

----------


## slaine

μουρουνέλαιο = ωμέγα 3 λιπαρα. 
βοηθάει σε πολλά και ήδη υπάρχουν άπειρα τόπικ. ρίξε μία ματιά και θα βρεις ό,τι θέλεις

----------


## slaine

αφού μ'έπρηξε ο Ίσις (να'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος) για μουρουνέλαιο πήρα το οριτζιναλ (άφησα τις κάψουλες κλπ) αυτό που βρωμάει και πίνω κάμποσες κουταλιές καθημερινά. 

έχω τρομερή βελτίωση στις αρθρώσεις που για όσους δε γνωρίζουν έχω κάμποσους τραυματισμούς και συχνές ενοχλήσεις. όσον αφορά τα άλλα πχ λίπος κλπ έτσι που τρώω....  :02. Porc:

----------


## Exci

> αφού μ'έπρηξε ο Ίσις (να'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος) για μουρουνέλαιο πήρα το οριτζιναλ (άφησα τις κάψουλες κλπ) αυτό που βρωμάει και πίνω κάμποσες κουταλιές καθημερινά. 
> 
> έχω τρομερή βελτίωση στις αρθρώσεις που για όσους δε γνωρίζουν έχω κάμποσους τραυματισμούς και συχνές ενοχλήσεις. όσον αφορά τα άλλα πχ λίπος κλπ έτσι που τρώω....


Εννοεις οτι ειδες διαφορα μεταξυ καψουλας και νατουραλ?

----------


## kostaspsa

Εγω οταν σταματησα για καποιο διαστημα τις καψουλες maxepa τσιμπισα μια ωραια φλεγμονη στον στροφεα του δεξιου ωμου που με ταλαιπωρησε για αρκετο διαστημα ωστε να παω πισω σε θεμα προπονησης και διατροφης.
Γιατι πως να το κανουμε πως να βρεις κουραγιο να κανεις σωστη διατροφη οταν δεν μπορεις να κανεις σωστη προπονηση.

----------


## slaine

έπαιρνα κάτι κάψουλες με ωμέγα 3-6-9 μέσα και δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση, ενώ με το σκέτο μουρουνέλαιο είδα. βέβαια παίρνω σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες τώρα αλλά οι κάψουλες είχαν και τα υπόλοιπα. παλιά (πολύ παλιά) έπαιρνα αρκετές κάψουλες ωμέγα 3 σκέτο τη μέρα και δεν είχα δει διαφορά.

----------


## Exci

Placebo   :02. Nana na nana:  
Ο ισις στο προτεινε ως ανωτερο των καψουλων?
Το συνδυαζεις με κατι για γευση? 
Σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω μπας και νιωσουν τα γονατα   :04. Box Sack:

----------


## slaine

κοπανάω 6 κουταλίες της σούπας τη μέρα μπορέι και παραπάνω καμία φορά. άμα δε βρωμάει δεν κάνει δουλειά 8)   :02. Puke:  
το παίρνω σκέτο και μετά κοπανάω τη whey μερικές φορές ανάλογα.

----------


## isis

το μουρουνέλαιο δεν είναι μόνο αντιφλεγμονώδες , αλλά και αντιϊκό. Συνδυάζεται καλά με υαλουρονικό οξύ , για καλύτερα αποτελεσματα!  8)

----------


## tezaman

αντιϊκό ??? what is this?  :01. Mad:   :05. Weights:

----------


## slaine

όταν δε θέλεις να κάνεις ιο δηλαδή γιο (το παιδί λέω και όχι το γιο που που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας "γιο μπρο") παίρνεις μουρουνέλαιο και κάνεις κόρη 8) 
 :08. Elephant:  

ιός ρε. κατά των ιών. αν κατάλαβα καλά... ίσις τους προβολείς σου  :02. Cyclops:

----------


## Niiick

XAXAXAXA τι ειπε ο ανθρωπος αχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## miaou13

αυτο το πραγμα δεν το ξαναπινω που να μου δινεις εκατομυρια νικολακι
εχω ασχημες αναμνησεις....απαπα...οταν εκανα ζαβολια μου εδινε μια κουταλια μουρουνελαιο και μετα....αγγελουδι...  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## slaine

καλά εσένα θα σου δώσουμε σε χάπι

----------


## miaou13

αν ειναι ετσι οκ......χαχαχα!

----------


## m3ssias

ΤΑΧΙΝΙ=εγγύηση

----------


## slaine

δεν είναι το ίδιο. αλλά με μέλι μαμάει

----------


## RUHL

> ΤΑΧΙΝΙ=εγγύηση


σε τι?

----------


## vagg

μπρει να ακουστει λιγο χαζο αλλα απο που περνεις μουρουνελαιο??το κλασσικο οχι συμπληρωμα
αυτο με τις αρθροσεις με εψισε...

----------


## slaine

σίγουρα θα βρεις σε φαρμακεία, φαντάζομαι θα έχουν και καταστήματα με υγιεινή διατροφή και ίσως κανά σούπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## vagg

ευχαριστω ρε slaine  :03. Military All OK:  
παραδιπλα ρωτησα και για το δερματοπτυχο...
αμα ξερεις...  :01. Razz:

----------


## tezaman

> ΤΑΧΙΝΙ=εγγύηση


πείρα ταχίνι ολικής και το βάζω στα σάντουιτς 8)

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο m3ssias
> 
> ΤΑΧΙΝΙ=εγγύηση
> 
> 
> πείρα ταχίνι ολικής και το βάζω στα σάντουιτς 8)


περαστικά  :02. Puke:

----------


## tezaman

φλώρε, εγώ είμαι hardcore και στο φαΐ 8)

----------


## vagg

τελικα ρε παιδια τι ρολο βαραει η ταχινι???δεν ξερω καν πως μοιαζει  :02. Chinese:  

η γευση δεν ειναι 8εμα...αμα ηταν θα τρωγα κα8ε μερα οτιδηποτε ανεβαζει 350χοληστερινη και προκαλει 90%στενοση στις αρτηριες  :02. Porc:

----------


## tezaman

το ολικής έχεις περίεργη γεύση όμως εγω δεν κολώνω 8)

----------


## slaine

αν και (τι πρωτότυπο) ξεφύγαμε από το τόπικ ταχίνι = 
άσε σε 1 λεπτό ανοίγω τόπικ, δες εκεί τι παίζει

----------


## tezaman

> αν και (τι πρωτότυπο) ξεφύγαμε από το τόπικ ταχίνι = 
> άσε σε 1 λεπτό ανοίγω τόπικ, δες εκεί τι παίζει


είσαι μια αστείρευτη πηγή γνώσης  :02. Rocking:

----------


## slaine

έτοιμο
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=57964#57964
 8)

----------


## vagg

slaine slaine
 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  
σε αποθεωνω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

πηγα σημερα και αγορασα μουρουνελαιο....το κλασσικο το απαισιο...σλαινε ελπιζω να κανει δουλεια στισ αρθρωσεις και ασ ειναι και placebo επειδη μου το ειπες..
ο φαρμακοποιος ειπε οτι το φερνει και σε γευση πορτοκαλι και πρεπει να ειναι καλο γιατι πουλαει πολυ ειπε...δυστηχως του ειχε τελειωσει οποτε βολευτηκα με αυθεντικο ψαρολαδο  :02. Puke:

----------


## slaine

το αυθεντικό φίλε έτσι. πόσο θα παίρνεις?

----------


## slaine

κι ένα σχετικό τόπικ
"Τι είναι τα Ω3,Ω6 λιπαρά οξέα" 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...E1%F1%F0%EF%DF

----------


## vagg

λεω να περνω 5 κουταλιες της σουπας την ημερα,πως το βλεπεις??ειμαι 78 κιλα

----------


## slaine

5 καλά είναι μη σου πω και περισσότερο, 3 το λιγότερο θα έλεγα. εγώ παίρνω 6+ τη μέρα όπως ήδη σου είπα. πόση ποσότητα πήρες και πόσα φράγκα έδωσες?

----------


## vagg

300ml ειναι και εδωσα 10e.καλα ειναι??

----------


## slaine

το ίδιο έχουμε περαστικά στην τσέπη μας  :01. Neutral:  
κάποιος έλεγε βρήκε με 12 ευρώ τα 600 μλ σε άλλο τόπικ σχετικό. θα δέιξει, θα κάνω έρευνα αγοράς και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## vagg

και μενα μου φανηκε ψιλοακριβο αλλα το προσπερασα...seven seas ειναι η μαρκα του...την επομενη θα το ψαξουμε παραπανω

----------


## tezaman

πρόσεξε με το μουρουνέλαιο περιέχει βιταμίνες μέσα όπως η Α που δεν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξική και δεν αποβάλετε απο το σώμα όπως η C πχ,
γιαυτό τις ταμλέτες λέει να παίρνεις μόνο ένα χαπάκι μουρουνέλαιο την ημέρα

----------


## kostaspsa

> και μενα μου φανηκε ψιλοακριβο αλλα το προσπερασα...seven seas ειναι η μαρκα του...την επομενη θα το ψαξουμε παραπανω


MAXEPA 200caps  170mgEPA  11mgDHA  γυρω στα 35ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος. Αν το γραψεις πληρωνεις πολυ λιγοτερο.
Τωρα βεβαια εχω παραγγειλει απο ιντερνετ που ερχεται ακομα πιο οικονομικα.
Πιστευω οτι τα Ω3 λιπαρα οξεα ειναι απο τα βασικοτερα συμπληρωματα για εναν αθλητη.

----------


## vagg

> πρόσεξε με το μουρουνέλαιο περιέχει βιταμίνες μέσα όπως η Α που δεν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξική και δεν αποβάλετε απο το σώμα όπως η C πχ,


λες να ειναι πολυ ε??και σε αυτο λεει για 2.5μλ να περνεις

----------


## tezaman

καλύτερα μείνε στην συνιστώμενη ποσότητα, αλλιώς πάρε σκέτα ωμέγα 3  :01. Wink:

----------


## slaine

αν ελέγχεις τις ποσότητες βιταμίνης Α από τις άλλες πηγές στη διατροφή σου δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με 5 κουταλιές της σούπας, δεδομένου κιόλας ότι με τη σκληρή προπόνηση κλπ ο οργανισμός έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες.

----------


## tezaman

εγώ δεν το ρίσκαρα πάντως  :01. Mr. Green:   προτιμώ σκέτα epa dha  :01. Wink:

----------


## vagg

αυτο που ειπε ο τεζας οτι δεν την αποβαλει ο οργανισμος δεν πολυεπιασα...
δηλαδη κανοντας τωρα υπερκαταναλωση βιταμινης Α μπορει να παρουσιασω προβλημα σε 10 χρονια παρολο που τοτε δεν 8α περνω πολυ;;
μπορει  δηλαδη να εχει λειτουργισει αθροιστικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια;;;
να ρωτανε τους δικουσ μου απο τι ταξιδεψα και να λενε απο βιταμινη Α.....ρεζιλι...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## slaine

η ρετινόλη (βιταμίνη Α) είναι λιποδιαλυτή και δεν αποβάλλεται το ίδιο με μία υδροδιαλυτή. αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## vagg

οκ  :01. Mr. Green:  
παντωσ απο οτι καταλαβα καλυτερα να μην περνω παραλληλα και τισ ανιμαλ πακ γτ και αυτη εχει Α 198% RDA νομιζω
εκει στη universal βαζουνε πραγμα μεσα...χαχαχα

----------


## vagg

λοιπον τα 100γρ μουρουνελαιο 18,000mg βιταμινηΑ 
στα 25,000mg υπαρχει κινδυνος τοξικοτητας...δεν μου φαινετε ο κινδυνος σημαντικος...

----------


## leangains

> πρόσεξε με το μουρουνέλαιο περιέχει βιταμίνες μέσα όπως η Α που δεν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξική και δεν αποβάλετε απο το σώμα όπως η C πχ,
> γιαυτό τις ταμλέτες λέει να παίρνεις μόνο ένα χαπάκι μουρουνέλαιο την ημέρα





> η ρετινόλη (βιταμίνη Α) είναι λιποδιαλυτή και δεν αποβάλλεται το ίδιο με μία υδροδιαλυτή. αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι.


Οι λιποδιαλυτές Βιταμίνες όπως λέει το όνομα τους θέλουν λίπος για να απορροφηθουν. Στο μουρουνέλαιο έχεις λίπος κ δεν ανησυχείς για τοξικότητα. Να ανησυχείς όταν δεν έχεις λίπος και παίρνει μεγάλες ποσότητες. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα μέταλλα, εξ ου και όταν λένε ότι μπορεί να πάθεις δηλητηρίαση Βαρέων μετάλλων απο τον τόνο χαμογελάω. αλλο πρέπει να σας ανησυχεί με τον τόνο σε κονσερΒα κ όχι τα Βαρεα μέταλλα.




> αυτο που ειπε ο τεζας οτι δεν την αποβαλει ο οργανισμος δεν πολυεπιασα...
> δηλαδη κανοντας τωρα υπερκαταναλωση βιταμινης Α μπορει να παρουσιασω προβλημα σε 10 χρονια παρολο που τοτε δεν 8α περνω πολυ;;
> μπορει  δηλαδη να εχει λειτουργισει αθροιστικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια;;;
> να ρωτανε τους δικουσ μου απο τι ταξιδεψα και να λενε απο βιταμινη Α.....ρεζιλι...χαχαχαχαχα


όχι δεν αθροίζεται γιατι τρως λίπος,  οι ιάπωνες που τρώνε καθημερινά λιπαρα ψάρια δε θα υπήρχαν ως έθνος, επίσης κοίτα τα % λίπους τους :01. Wink: 

Για την ακτινοΒολία που αθροίζεται, δε σας Βλέπω να ανησυχείτε τόσο πάντως, αρχίσατε την ηλιοθεραπεία και τα σολάριουμ ή ακόμα

----------


## Geo84

> εξ ου και όταν λένε ότι μπορεί να πάθεις δηλητηρίαση Βαρέων μετάλλων απο τον τόνο χαμογελάω. αλλο πρέπει να σας ανησυχεί με τον τόνο σε κονσερΒα κ όχι τα Βαρεα μέταλλα.


Δηλαδή τι άλλο..?

----------


## leangains

Hint1 κοιτα πότε λήγει, παστός πάντως δεν είναι
Ηιντ2 τα νιτρικά συμπληρώματα τα ξέρεις, τα μέταλλα από το κουτί λειτουργούν αντίθετα (υποτίθεται, το άρθρο δε το βρίσκω να το ποσταρω τωρα) ανάλογα με το πόσο χρόνο έχει μείνει στο κουτί υπάρχει ποσοστό απορρόφησης. ίσως πάλι να κατάλαβα λάθος, ποιος ξέρει.

φρέσκο ψαράκι καλύτερα σολομο!! τόνο, γαλέο, ξιφία, πέρκα, σαρδέλες κτλ

----------


## Geo84

Αστα να πανε ακόμα και τον σολωμό κονσέρβα τον τρώω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

να πω την αληθεια δεν ηξερα καν τι ειναι το μουρουνελαιο, τωρα το ακουω πρωτη φορα.

απλα να ρωτησω το εξης..

σε καθε διατροφη τα ω-λιπαρα ειναι must. αλλος τρωει αμυγδαλα, εγω τρωω καρυδια, και ολοι μιλανε για τη σημασια των ω λιπαρων στο bb (οπως και στην υγεια γενικοτερα). 

Το μουρουνελαιο εχει τετοια μεγαλη ποσοτητα ω-λιπαρων? ειναι αυτο που λεμε fish oil που υπαρχει και συμπληρωμα?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ν
> Το μουρουνελαιο εχει τετοια μεγαλη ποσοτητα ω-λιπαρων? ειναι αυτο που λεμε fish oil που υπαρχει και συμπληρωμα?


το μουρουνελαιο ειναι καθεαυτου ω λιπαρα, 
ναι υπαρχει και σε συμπληρωμα.

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπον παιδες πηρα το μουρουνελαιο της Seven Seas απ το φαρμακειο..μια χαρα το βρισκω, ηπια μια κουταλια και ειναι κυριλε.. :03. Thumb up: 

η δοσολογια ειναι 1 κουταλια της σουπας απ`οτι λεει! και τα γνωστα...

----------


## bb-fitness

****************************
σε αυτο το site μπορειτε να βρείτε 300ml μουρουνελαιο Seven Seas στα 6,52
και 150ml στα 5,50

**** Δεν επιτρεπονται άλλα λινκς καταστηματων πλην των χορηγων,sorry,αλλα είναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Edit by Mods Team ****

----------


## kappadee

απο γευση πως ειναι?

----------


## bb-fitness

> ****************************
> σε αυτο το site μπορειτε να βρείτε 300ml μουρουνελαιο Seven Seas στα 6,52
> και 150ml στα 5,50
> 
> **** Δεν επιτρεπονται άλλα λινκς καταστηματων πλην των χορηγων,sorry,αλλα είναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Edit by Mods Team ****


οκ,sorry δεν το ηξερα.

----------


## ioannis1

> Λοιπον παιδες πηρα το μουρουνελαιο της Seven Seas απ το φαρμακειο..μια χαρα το βρισκω, ηπια μια κουταλια και ειναι κυριλε..
> 
> η δοσολογια ειναι 1 κουταλια της σουπας απ`οτι λεει! και τα γνωστα...


και εγω το εχω αλλα πολυ ψαριλα μυριζει πως το πινεις..

----------


## vagg

> και εγω το εχω αλλα πολυ ψαριλα μυριζει πως το πινεις..



απο τα χαπια παντως ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο σε ποιοτητα....

----------


## Levrone

η seven seas βγαζει 2 ειδη, ενα με σιροπι πορτοκαλιου (αυτο ειχα παρει) που πινεται ανετοτατα ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ

και ενα "ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΟΥΡΟΥΝΕΛΑΙΟ" οπως ειδα στο σαιτ που εδωσε ο φιλος (το προλαβα πριν το "κατεβασουν") που ελπιζω να μην εχει ζαχαρη γιατι ηδη το παρηγγειλα..

Βαγγελη καλυτερο εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι οι "σπασμενοι" σε μπλεντερ σποροι τους οποιους πινω πριν κοιμηθω με καζεινη και cottage.

----------


## thegravijia

λεπον επειδη οταν ειχα το θεμα με τα συκωτια τα επινα με το καλαμακι τα μουρουνια ..ακουστε..
αυτο με το πορτοκαλι εχει σχεδον την ιδια τιμη με το καθαρο και σε 3 μερες εχει τελειωσει,..
θα πατε ενα φαρμακειο και θα παρετε καθαρο...με 4-5 της σουπας την ημερα ειστε οκ!

----------


## Levrone

> λεπον επειδη οταν ειχα το θεμα με τα συκωτια τα επινα με το καλαμακι τα μουρουνια ..ακουστε..
> αυτο με το πορτοκαλι εχει σχεδον την ιδια τιμη με το καθαρο και σε 3 μερες εχει τελειωσει,..
> θα πατε ενα φαρμακειο και θα παρετε καθαρο...με 4-5 της σουπας την ημερα ειστε οκ!


το καθαρο εχει μεσα ζαχαρη? 

σωστο αυτο για την τιμη, το καθαρο ειναι στα 300 ml και αυτο με το πορτοκαλι στα 150ml και εχουν σχεδον ιδια τιμη..

επινες πολυ? γιατι λεει 1 κουταλια την ημερα max

----------


## thegravijia

οταν ειχα το προβλημα επινα 6 κουταλιες της σουπας.
ο ιςις μου χε πει ...!

τωρα ειμαι στις 3-4 κ.της σουπας -ω3-  :03. Thumb up: 

δεν νομιζω να εχει ζαχαρη το καθαρο .
απο γευση αστο αλλα σιγα ανοιγεις το στομα και το πινεις σιγα

----------


## Levrone

ε ρε συ διαβασε αν εχει να μου πεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## ippokratis

Συγγνώμη που το βάζω ως ξεχωριστό θέμα,το άνοιξα στις γενικές ερωτήσεις,αλλά χάθηκε αμέσως μέσα στην γενικότερη κουβέντα

Μια ερώτηση για μουρουνέλαιο: επειδή δεν παραγγέλνω από το ίντερνετ,ξέρετε κάποιο μέρος στην Αθήνα που να πουλάει, κατά προτίμηση σε υγρή μορφή; ή έστω κάποια καλή μάρκα σε κάψουλες πχ από φαρμακείο; αν δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφερθούν δημόσια στείλτε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα, ευχαριστώ πολύ.
υ.γ. προς το παρόν καταναλώνω το Norwegian cod liver oil της Solgar ,είναι κάψουλες με 407 mg μουρουνέλαιο η μία.δεν ξέρω όμως αν αφενός η μία κάψουλα ανά ημέρα που προτείνει επαρκεί και αφετέρου αν είναι ποιοτικά καλό.

----------


## Rigell

Παιδιά ψάχνομε για κανα καλό μουρουνέλαιο και κυρίως σε softgels.

----------


## Lucif3r



----------


## Rigell

> 


έλεος γιατι να τρολλ??

----------


## Stamer

> 



??     :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Lucif3r

γι αυτο λεω και not sure  :01. Razz: 
δε ηξερα οτι υπαρχει τετοιο πραμα σε καψουλες

----------


## Stamer

υπαρχουν τα seven seas

----------


## billys15

Μουρουνελαιο σε καψουλες...χμμμμ για να δουμε... Οποια εταιρεια και να πιασεις ,εχει fish oil (εκτος τη muscletech βεβαια που δεν ασχολειται με ψαρολαδα και χαζομαρες).Απο κει και περα τι εννοεις με το "καλο" μουρουνελαιο? Παρε ενα τυπικο των 100 με 1γρ η μια και εισαι ΟΚ.Και εννοειται οχι Seven Seas.Υπερτιμημενο χωρις λογο.

----------


## SHRED

έπαιρνα για ένα διάστημα μουρουνέλαιο της 7seas σε softgels δεν κάνει απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ο μόνος λόγος που συνέχισα να το παίρνω ήταν γιατί το είχα είδη αγοράσει και γιατι εχει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Γεύση πορτοκάλι και είναι σαν καραμελίτσες πολύ τέλειο! Αλλά εάν θέλετε να κάνετε σοβαρή δουλειά απο Ω3 πάρτε κάποιο σιρόπι το οποίο να βρωμοκοπάει πχ pazeril όσο πιο πολύ μπόχα τόσο πιο αποτελεσματικό επίσης το συγκεκριμένο βγαίνει και σε κάψουλες αν μπορείτε να τις καταπιείτε (εγω δε μπορώ) προτιμήστε τες αλλα είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ. Aπο κει και πέρα τρώτε σαρδέλες σολομούς λιναρόσπορους και άλλα πολλά  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

> έπαιρνα για ένα διάστημα μουρουνέλαιο της 7seas σε softgels *δεν κάνει απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* ο μόνος λόγος που συνέχισα να το παίρνω ήταν γιατί το είχα είδη αγοράσει και γιατι εχει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Γεύση πορτοκάλι και είναι σαν καραμελίτσες πολύ τέλειο! Αλλά εάν θέλετε να κάνετε σοβαρή δουλειά απο Ω3 πάρτε κάποιο σιρόπι το οποίο να βρωμοκοπάει πχ pazeril όσο πιο πολύ μπόχα τόσο ποιο αποτελεσματικό επίσης το συγκεκριμένο βγαίνει και σε κάψουλες αν μπορείτε να τις καταπιείτε (εγω δε μπορώ) προτιμήστε τες αλλα είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ. Aπο κει και πέρα τρώτε σαρδέλες σολομούς λιναρόσπορους και άλλα πολλά


τι εννοεις λεγοντας οτι δεν κανει απολυτος τιποτα?? να πεταξεις περιμενες??  :01. Unsure:

----------


## SHRED

Όχι απλά και αποδεδειγμένα αυτά τα softgels μόνο γεύση έχουν η περιεκτικότητα τους σε DHA kai EPA είναι πολύ χαμηλή και εκτός αυτού περιμένεις να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά μια καραμελίτσα απο ένα σιρόπι ή κάψουλα?

----------


## DimitrisT

Τι δουλεια περιμενεις να κανουν;
Και softgels να παρεις, που οντως εχουν μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες, διαφορα δε θα δεις.

----------


## Spyrous

Ενω ολα τα αλλα συμπληρωμματα σε κανουν coleman!@dimitriT Χωρις φαγητο και προπονιση δεν κανεις τπτ τλσπ σορρυ για το οφφ.Πηγαινε φαρμακειο και παρω ενα αξιοπιστο οπως το seven seans exei a,b ω-3 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Παιδιά ψάχνομε για κανα καλό μουρουνέλαιο και κυρίως σε softgels.



Έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις το ψάξιμο σου κάνοντας *αναζήτηση* στο φόρουμ. Υπήρχε θέμα.

----------


## SHRED

> Τι δουλεια περιμενεις να κανουν;
> Και softgels να παρεις, που οντως εχουν μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες, διαφορα δε θα δεις.


 δε κατάλαβες τι είπα διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω 




> Ενω ολα τα αλλα συμπληρωμματα σε κανουν coleman!@dimitriT Χωρις φαγητο και προπονιση δεν κανεις τπτ τλσπ σορρυ για το οφφ.Πηγαινε φαρμακειο και παρω ενα αξιοπιστο οπως το seven seans exei a,b ω-3


Παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι μακριά απο 7seas και μουρουνέλαια με βιταμίνες και άλλες προσμίξεις. Όχι γιατί θα πάθετε κάτι μια χαρά είναι τα 7seas απλά βάζουν ένα κάρο άχρηστα πράματα όπως βιταμίνες, τέλεια γεύση κ.α για να καλύψουν την έλλειψή τους σε DHA και EPA. Όσο πιο καθαρό είναι το μουρουνέλαιο να βρωμοκοπάει από 50 μέτρα τόσο το καλύτερο. Οι κάψουλες βέβαια είναι και οι πιο αποτελεσματικές

----------


## vaggan

> δε κατάλαβες τι είπα διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω 
> 
> 
> 
> Παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι μακριά απο 7seas και μουρουνέλαια με βιταμίνες και άλλες προσμίξεις. Όχι γιατί θα πάθετε κάτι μια χαρά είναι τα 7seas απλά βάζουν ένα κάρο άχρηστα πράματα όπως βιταμίνες, τέλεια γεύση κ.α για να καλύψουν την έλλειψή τους σε DHA και EPA. Όσο πιο καθαρό είναι το μουρουνέλαιο να βρωμοκοπάει από 50 μέτρα τόσο το καλύτερο. Οι κάψουλες βέβαια είναι και οι πιο αποτελεσματικές


γιατι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικες οι καψουλες?

----------


## DimitrisT

> δε κατάλαβες τι είπα διάβασε λίγο παραπάνω


Ναι τωρα καταλαβα τι λες, το ειχα διαβασει γρηγορα. 
Εγω απλα στο μυαλο μου εχω ως ''δοση'' μουρουνελαιου το ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου (τοσο παιρνει η μανα μου), που οπως ειπες με τα προσθετα για γευση, η ποσοτητα λιπαρων θα ειναι μειωμενη.
Το κανονικο μουρουνελαιο που βρωμαει πολυ δυσκολα κατεβαινει. Για μενα τουλαχιστον ηταν αδυνατο..

----------


## SHRED

vaggan γιατί μεταβολίζονται στο έντερο/δωδεκαδάκτυλο και δεν υπάρχει φόβος να καταστραφούν απο τα οξέα του στομάχους όπως συμβαίνει με το σιρόπι αλλά εγώ δε μπόρεσα ποτέ να κατεβάσω κάψουλες οπότε παίρνω σιρόπι και ας βρωμάει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vagg

γιατι οταν τρως σολομο δεν φοβασαι μην καταστραφει στο στομαχι??η τον κανεις και αυτον καψουλα??χαχαχα
εγω φοβαμαι για τις βιταμινες α και d για υπερβιταμινοση αμα ξερει κανεις υπευθηνα και οχι οτι ναναι ασ μας πει

----------


## vaggan

> γιατι οταν τρως σολομο δεν φοβασαι μην καταστραφει στο στομαχι??η τον κανεις και αυτον καψουλα??χαχαχα
> εγω φοβαμαι για τις βιταμινες α και d για υπερβιταμινοση αμα ξερει κανεις υπευθηνα και οχι οτι ναναι ασ μας πει


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: τι να σε κανω το θεμα με τις καλυτερες ατακες ειναι κλειστο.παντως το μουρουνελαιο εγω το επινα με λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι παλια για να σπαει η γευση μου το ειχαν παρει στο σπιτι και γινοταν ο κακος χαμος μεχρι νατο πιω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SHRED

> γιατι οταν τρως σολομο δεν φοβασαι μην καταστραφει στο στομαχι??η τον κανεις και αυτον καψουλα??χαχαχα
> εγω φοβαμαι για τις βιταμινες α και d για υπερβιταμινοση αμα ξερει κανεις υπευθηνα και οχι οτι ναναι ασ μας πει


Πω πω ρε σεις τι μαργαριτάρια πετάτε  :01. Razz:  δες πως δουλεύει το πεπτικό σύστημα αμα θες να μαθεις αλλά ΝΑΙ ένα μέρος των θρεπτικών ουσιών καταστρέφεται απο τα γαστρικά υγρά ενώ ένα άλλο διασπάται  σε απλούστερες ουσίες και μετά το περνάει στο λεπτό έντερο για περαιτέρω editing  :01. Razz:  Όσο για την υπερβιταμίνωση δες εδώ

----------


## vagg

μα ρε φιλε μου αμα ηταν σημαντικο θα τα καναμε ολα καψουλες μη σου πω υποθετα... :01. Razz:

----------


## vagg

> Πω πω ρε σεις τι μαργαριτάρια πετάτε  δες πως δουλεύει το πεπτικό σύστημα αμα θες να μαθεις αλλά ΝΑΙ ένα μέρος των θρεπτικών ουσιών καταστρέφεται απο τα γαστρικά υγρά ενώ ένα άλλο διασπάται  σε απλούστερες ουσίες και μετά το περνάει στο λεπτό έντερο για περαιτέρω editing  Όσο για την υπερβιταμίνωση δες εδώ


το διαβασα αλλα το μουρουνελαιο τι βιταμινη αλφα εχει??

----------


## SHRED

Δεν ξέρω για πιο μουρουνέλαιο μιλάς εγώ πάντως παίρνω χωρίς βιταμίνες. Κάνε και καμιά αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ απ'οτι είδα έχει πολλές συζητήσεις περι Ω3

----------


## vagg

τοτε δεν περνεις μουρουνελαιο αλλα ιχ8υελαιο...παντως στο μουρουνελαιο η βιοταμινη αλφα ειναι  ρετινολη

----------


## SHRED

> τοτε δεν περνεις μουρουνελαιο αλλα ιχ8υελαιο...παντως στο μουρουνελαιο η βιοταμινη αλφα ειναι  ρετινολη


Ναι ιχθυέλαιο είναι αν θες να το πεις πιο σωστά αυτό που παίρνω. Δηλαδή τα Μουρουνέλαια έχουν και τις βιταμίνες μέσα? Ποιος ο λογος να πάρει μουρουνέλαιο κάποιος που γυμνάζεται αφού μπορει να βρει τις ίδιες βιταμίνες απο αλλού?

----------


## vagg

> Ναι ιχθυέλαιο είναι αν θες να το πεις πιο σωστά αυτό που παίρνω. Δηλαδή τα Μουρουνέλαια έχουν και τις βιταμίνες μέσα? Ποιος ο λογος να πάρει μουρουνέλαιο κάποιος που γυμνάζεται αφού μπορει να βρει τις ίδιες βιταμίνες απο αλλού?


to moyroynelaio ειναι λαδι απο το συκωτι της μουρουνας (ψαρι) και ειναι η πιο πλουσια τροφη σε βιταμινη a και d.η τιμη φανταζομαι ειναι ενας λογος αλλα και οτι αυτο το βρωμερο λαδι εχει λιγοτερη επεξεργασια,ειναι πιο αγνο ας πουμε.

----------


## s0k0s

Θεσ/νικη βρηκε κανενας τιποτα;
γενικα σε τιμη οπου σιγουρα καποιος πηρε και ποσα ml? διαβασα αρκετα κ δν βγαζω ακρη..
Και σε τι δοσεις το περνετε. 
thanks.

----------


## sifounas1

εγω πινω μουρουνελαιο και ειναι οντως παρα πολυ καλο και υγιεινο το συστηνω σε ολους ανεπυφιλακτα......

----------


## koukoutsaki

παιδια αν γνωριζει καποιος ,εχει γρηγορα αποτελεσματα για πονους σε αρθρωσεις ? (οχι απο τραυματισμο στην προπονηση)

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια αν γνωριζει καποιος ,εχει γρηγορα αποτελεσματα για πονους σε αρθρωσεις ? (οχι απο τραυματισμο στην προπονηση)


εγω παιρνω εδω κ κανα μηνα συστηματικα.μεσα σε 2-3 μερες ενιωθα καλυτερα σε γενικα επιπεδα.καλυτερη αναρωση κτλπ περαν απο περισσοτερη ενεργεια . και 2-3 μερες π το σταματησα μια ελαφρα παραπανω κοπωση την ενιωσα.δε ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι πλασιμπο κτλπ αλλα δε σκεφτομουν καν οτι θα μ κανει διαφορα κτλπ απλα χρειαζομουν και ω3. λογικα θα σε βοηθησει.της seven seas πηρα μπουκαλι απο φαρμακειο με 7 ευρω κ ειναι αρκετο.μισο κουταλακι τ γλυκου λεει ημερισια δωση

----------


## billys15

Καλα της seven seas ειναι και πολυ υποδοσολογημενα!  :01. Smile:  Μπορεις να γραψεις σε τι αντιστοιχει το μισο κουταλι? Μπραβο παντως που μπορεις και το πινεις,εδω εγω ουτε ελαιολαδο ουτε λινελαιο μπορω να πιω,ποσο μαλλον αυτο!  :01. Smile:

----------


## koukoutsaki

κ γω για τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ελεγα....  :03. Thumb up: 
ντε και καλα σιροπι? πειραζει καψουλες/?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

μπιλ εχει βγει κ με γευση πορτοκαλι κτλπ π ειναι αραιωμενο ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ εγω εχω καθαρο ψαρολαδο.δεν εχω προβλημα με τις γευσεις ποτε δεν ειχα.οτι να ναι κατεβαζω μη σ πω το γουσταρω κιολας μαρεσει το ψαρι.και οι καψουλιτσες λογικα ειναι οκ αλλα απο οσο διαβασα στο συγκεκριμενο τοπικ καλυτερα στη πιο αγνη τ μορφη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

θα παρω αυριο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
κ γω θα το κατεβασω αμα ειναι να παψω να ποναω σα γιαγιούλα :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Καλα της seven seas ειναι και πολυ υποδοσολογημενα! * Μπορεις να γραψεις σε τι αντιστοιχει το μισο κουταλι*? Μπραβο παντως που μπορεις και το πινεις,εδω εγω ουτε ελαιολαδο ουτε λινελαιο μπορω να πιω,ποσο μαλλον αυτο!


ενεργεια 20,75 θερμιδες
βιταμινη Α 280μγρε
βιταμινη D 2,5 μγ
βιταμινη Ε 1,7 μγ
μουρουνελαιο 2,3 γρ
ω3 epa 207 μγ
ω3dha 184 μγ

----------


## koukoutsaki

η ληψη του σε συνδυασμο με μια γυναικεια πολυ βιταμινη ειν οκ  παιδια? 
αυτη κ πρωτεινη.....δε παιρνω κατι αλλο

----------


## tolis93

> η ληψη του σε συνδυασμο με μια γυναικεια πολυ βιταμινη ειν οκ  παιδια? 
> αυτη κ πρωτεινη.....δε παιρνω κατι αλλο


δες σε τι ποσοστα περιεχονται οι βιταμινες  π εχει το μουρουνελαιο στη πολυβιταμινη σου.και καλο ειναι να μη ξεπερνας τις δοσεις π χρειαζεσαι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Παίδες πηρα ενα μπουκάλι σημερα μουρουνελαιο αυτο που εχει κ πορτοκαλι μεσα.

Αλλα βλεπω στο μπουκαλι γραφει  ΜΑΝ ΟCT 10
                                               EXP APR 12


εχει ληξει????

----------


## tolis93

> Παίδες πηρα ενα μπουκάλι σημερα μουρουνελαιο αυτο που εχει κ πορτοκαλι μεσα.
> 
> Αλλα βλεπω στο μπουκαλι γραφει  ΜΑΝ ΟCT 10
>                                                EXP APR 12
> 
> 
> εχει ληξει????


οπως το περιγραφεις φοβαμαι πως ναι :01. Sad:  αν παρεις αλλο παντως παρε καθαρο αυτο νομιζω εχει κ ζαχαρη μεσα συν οτι θες παραπανω ποσοτητα σε σχεση με το κανονικο κ ειναι και κατα πολυ ακριβοτερο.δε συμφερει

----------


## Lao

> Παίδες πηρα ενα μπουκάλι σημερα μουρουνελαιο αυτο που εχει κ πορτοκαλι μεσα.
> 
> Αλλα βλεπω στο μπουκαλι γραφει  ΜΑΝ ΟCT 10
>                                                EXP APR 12
> 
> 
> εχει ληξει????


ΜΑΝ ΟCT 10: Βγήκε από την παραγωγή Οκτώβριο του 2010
EXP APR 12: Έληξε τον Απρίλιο του 2012

Από που το πήρες;

----------


## sticky fingaz

> ΜΑΝ ΟCT 10: Βγήκε από την παραγωγή Οκτώβριο του 2010
> EXP APR 12: Έληξε τον Απρίλιο του 2012
> 
> Από που το πήρες;


Aπ το φαρμακειο της γειτονιας.

----------


## Lao

> Aπ το φαρμακειο της γειτονιας.


Πήγαινε με την απόδειξη πίσω, και πες του να στο αλλάξει.

Μεταξύ μας, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να μην το έχει ελέγξει...

----------


## sticky fingaz

> Πήγαινε με την απόδειξη πίσω, και πες του να στο αλλάξει.
> 
> Μεταξύ μας, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να μην το έχει ελέγξει...


Το ξέρω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο.......κανονικά τσεκάρουν ολα τα φαρμακα ποτε ληγουνε.

----------


## tolis93

> Το ξέρω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο.......κανονικά τσεκάρουν ολα τα φαρμακα ποτε ληγουνε.


μπορει να εγινε και καταλαθος οπως κ να χει πηγαινε το πισω οντως

----------


## Lao

> μπορει να εγινε και καταλαθος οπως κ να χει πηγαινε το πισω οντως


Δεν υπάρχει «καταλάθος» σε σκεύασμα που έχει λήξει εδώ και 5-6 μήνες(!)...

Και ΟΚ, έστω ότι έκατσε μ@λακία και το ξέχασαν. Όταν το έδωσαν στο παιδί, δεν έπρεπε να το κοιτάξουν;

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν υπάρχει «καταλάθος» σε σκεύασμα που έχει λήξει εδώ και 5-6 μήνες(!)...
> 
> Και ΟΚ, έστω ότι έκατσε μ@λακία και το ξέχασαν. Όταν το έδωσαν στο παιδί, δεν έπρεπε να το κοιτάξουν;


δε τους δικιολογω,να πανε να πνιγουν βασικα. επεσε σε βλακα υπαληλο λογικα.μπορει να μη φενοταν καλα μπορει να διαβασε λαθος οτιδειποτε.αν δεν το δεχτουν πισω να δω τι θα γινει :08. Turtle:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Πήγα σημερα το πρωι στο φαρμακειο κ μου το άλλαξαν κανονικα. Η φαρμακοποιος εκανε την κινεζα. Τελικα πήρα το απλο μουρουνελαιο (χωρις πορτοκαλι) 2ευρω πιο ακριβό αλλα διπλάσια ποσότητα.

Απ οτι ειδα ομως η δοσολογια ειναι πιο μικρη απ αυτη που εγραφε το μουρονελαιο με το πορτοκαλι .

Στο πρωτο γραφει μισο κουταλακι του γλυκού ενω στο αλλο ελεγε 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου (αν θυμαμαι καλά)

Ξερει κανεις γιατι?

----------


## Stamer

παιδια εχω παρει της health aid omega3.. ειναι σε μορφη softgels?? το πρωι να την περνω? πριν η μετα το φαι??

----------


## Mitsen

> Aπ το φαρμακειο της γειτονιας.


ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΎΤΑΙ να στο αλλάξει και να σου ζητήσει και συγγνώμη! Aσε που μπορείς να την κινήσεις και νομικά!
ακούς εκεί ληγμένα!  :08. Two Guns: 




> Καλα της seven seas ειναι και πολυ υποδοσολογημενα!  Μπορεις να γραψεις σε τι αντιστοιχει το μισο κουταλι? Μπραβο παντως που μπορεις και το πινεις,εδω εγω ουτε ελαιολαδο ουτε λινελαιο μπορω να πιω,ποσο μαλλον αυτο!


Έπαιρνα seven seas και συγκεκριμένα αυτό:

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις γεύσεις, κατέβαινε άνετα.  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> παιδια εχω παρει της health aid omega3.. ειναι σε μορφη softgels?? το πρωι να την περνω? πριν η μετα το φαι??


Με το πρωινό σου είναι ok. 
Αν και πιστεύω τα λιπαρά μπορούν να καταναλώνονται κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας. Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν καταλληλότερες ώρες, ίσως μετά την προπόνηση σου αλλα και κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας.

----------


## sticky fingaz

Και εγω αυτό πηρα της seven seas. Ενταξει η γεύση ειναι λίγο αηδία αλλα αν πιεις λίγο νεράκι μετά είσαι οκ

----------


## heavyaris

Παιδια, αυτή αξίζει τα λεφτά της;

*************

Blue Ice Fermented Cod Liver Oil, Orange, 237ml

----------


## Nikos K

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?και αν ναι ανοιγει καθολου την ορεξη ?

----------


## Feth

Υπάρχει ηδη τοπικ για το μουρουνέλαιο 



> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B1%CE%B9%CE%BF

----------


## Screamager

Πολύ καλά είναι τα: Arctic Cod Liver Oil της Nordic Naturals και Extra Virgin Cod Liver Oil της Rosita's.

----------


## Superman1

Το θέμα με το μουρουνέλαιο είναι ότι δεν έχει καθόλου καλή γεύση και απ ότι με έχει ενημερώση διατροφολόγος δεν πρέπει να κάνεις συστηματική χρήση για πάνω από 2 μήνες (χρειάζεται παύση π.χ για ένα μήνα και μετά ξανά...). Μπορείς να πέρνεις τα ωφέλιμα λιπαρά οξέα ω3 από άλλες πηγές όπως είναι τα καρύδια, ο λιναρόσπορος, Hemp seeds και σπόροι Chia σε καθημερινή βάση και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## deathshead

Διαβάζω εδώ και για 6 και 7 κουταλιές της σούπας την ημέρα και στο μουκάλι (Μελλερς το κλασσικο με την ψαρένια γεύση) λέει για ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού την ημέρα που δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνεται σαν δοσολογία..  :01. Unsure:

----------

